# Mid Life crisis



## tucker (May 27, 2007)

Hey everyone, 

Acquired over 150 sections of tyco slot car track. I have a 5 yerar old son who's name is Tucker. It all started when I found a box of Tyco slot car tracks ( over 150 tracks icluding straigts curves and everything else). Had several cars and 4 controllers. Well anyway to make this as short as possilble I built a table to accomdate the best layout for my new Tyco slot cars. Everything when pretty good had my track set up my son and I love it. My wife really couldn't understand. Well you may be asking what slot cars have to do with this forum. Well it gets even better. I was out and about with my son when we came accross a tag sale. My son notice a box with HO scale trains. I told him they were broken. I ask how much he wanted for the box and he replied $5.00. I grab the box and happilly went through it. Had 2 engines, about 10 cars, and various tracks. I going to create a nice layout with the tyco slot cars and the Ho scale track. My wife really doesn't understand whats going on I'll probalbly be living outside pretty soon. Does anyone have any advice. I laid out my slot car track so it will work with various designs. My table is 81' long and 41' wide. Will keep you updated.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Did you get the trains up and running at all? What is the condition of the slot cars?

It would be real great to see that operating all on one layout... perhaps the slot car tracks going 'over' the train tracks in some sort of elevation, since it would be tough but not impossible to have a real train track / slot car crossing...

Cool! Any pictures to share?


----------



## tucker (May 27, 2007)

*crisis*

I cleaned the slot car tracks made a cool layout. Bought my son a Lighting mcqeen and Sherriff cars. I must have changed the track layout about a dozen times. Cars rang great. I since have added about a foot on one side and about 10 inches at one end of my table. I purchase nice brown fabric for my train layout. Both enguine run well. Plan on making a nice mountains using plaster newspaper and ducktape. Also got whats called sheet moss. I was told to get some wax paper, tacky glue and some toothpics and some nice looking trees can be made. Should I lay my track down first with my road bed then do the mountains. Or should I make the mountains, trees and such then install my roadbed and tracks. I have a tendacy to rush things a bit. Really don't have much time bymyself. If my son was here he would be 1,2.3 lets go. I feel like a kid again, I did these things when I was a kid.


----------

